# Spring boat service



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

Edwin/Ashby yachts is offering forum members 20% off any services through the end of April. We handle all aspects of marine repair on vessels 10' -140'. We offer the fastest turn around time in town with reasonable prices!


----------



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

Here are pics of a few recent paint jobs.


----------



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

Before pics.


----------



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

Btt


----------



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

Offering $40/ft including paint for bottom jobs through april 20.


----------

